

Show HN: Are there Seats? (SF Coffee shop seating availability for hackers) - iwaffles
http://arethereseats.com/

======
graysonc
So when I click "There are no seats left", that changes the display for
everybody, right? So what's to stop me from clicking "No seats left" when I
want to be left alone?

